# Spaniard and Latino - not offensive?



## Tape2Tape

Hello again,
Hoping that some more illuminated poster can shed some light on something that has been puzzling me for some time.

Teaching English here in Spain I sometimes hear people saying "*I am a Spanish"* - obviously a word-for-word translation of _"soy español"._ So, when you tell them that you can say "I'm Spanish" (using the adjective) or "I'm a Spanish girl" (etc.) they have no problems. But when the expression *"I am a Spaniard"* is introduced, inevitably one of the class pipes up with _*"pero.. ¿no es despectivo?".*_ 

*Why is this?* Are they confusing it with another word? Is it only in Spain where this happens or do other Spanish-speaking countries perceive the word "Spaniard" as offensive??

Also, is it correct that holders of Spanish passports in the US should always say "I am a Spaniard" rather than "I am Spanish" to avoid being mistaken for someone "south of the border"?

And is _"Latino"_ an acceptable Spanish alternative to the offensive _"sudaca"_ to refer to Latin Americans of unknown origin? There is a free paper for the immigrant community here called _Latino_, so I'd imagine that word would cause no offence. But you never know..

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Rick Shaw

Also, is it correct that holders of Spanish passports in the US should always say "I am a Spaniard" rather than "I am Spanish" to avoid being mistaken for someone "south of the border"?

Howdy,

I'd have to say that this is incorrect.  "I am Spanish" should convey the speaker's origin without any trouble.  An alternative may be "I am from Spain".  

"I am a Spaniard" would, in my opinion, be a source of more confusion than the other two.  It kind of sounds like an occupation.  

Regards,

R.S.


----------



## lakme

Ok, this is a very old thread but I just want to make clear that there is no problem at all with _Latino _(it should not be, it was a great civilisation!) the despective part (to some sensitive people) could be to generalise instead of using the name of that person's country, ie, _mexican, _but how can you know? Sudaca, on the other hand is VEEEERY despective, it is even phonetically unpleasant.

Anyway, I don't think we are as sensitive as Americans for example, we tend to use less euphemisms than them.
In regards of _Spaniards_, I am not sure but it sounds weird, this might be because in spanish we use the same word for both purposes, ie, "Juan es _español_" and "Juan habla _español_" the verb makes the difference.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

When I first went to the USA and people asked me where I came from, I said 'Spain' and they would reply: 'which part of Spain, Colombia? Venezuela?...' once I was asked:'is that near Italy'? 

It is a question of education/lack of it, I guess


----------



## Delirium

Hello!

Well, technically, _Spanish _is an adjective, so I don't think it's correct to say _I am Spanish_. The proper demonym is _Spaniard_, as in _I am a Spaniard_.

Here's what Merriam-Webster's Unabridged Dictionary says on the subject:



> *Spanish*
> Main Entry: 1span·ish
> Function: *adjective*
> Usage: usually capitalized
> Etymology: Middle English Spainish, Spanish, from Spain, country in southwestern Europe + Middle English -ish
> 1 a : of, relating to, or characteristic of Spain b : of, relating to, or characteristic of the Spanish people
> 2 : dominated by Spain or the Spanish <sailed the Spanish Main>
> 3 a : of, relating to, or in the Spanish language b : of or associated with the literature of Spain
> 
> *Spaniard*
> Main Entry: span·iard
> Function: *noun*
> Usage: capitalized
> Etymology: Middle English Spaignard, Spaynard, Spanyeart, from Middle French Espaignart, Espaniard, from Espaigne Spain (from Latin Hispania) + -art, -ard -ard
> 1 : *a native or inhabitant of Spain*
> 2 : a spear grass (Aciphylla colensoi) of New Zealand that grows in tufted clumps and has stiff but slender grassy leaf divisions




As for the reason they perceive it as offensive (!), well, maybe it's because _Spaniard _has the same ending as _bastard_?!   I don't know, I'm just assuming things (_making an ass out of U and me _and all that ), I've never heard that before (the fact that people think it's offensive.)

Just my 2 cents' worth...


----------



## Delirium

And here's a very interesting article on Wikipedia regarding demonyms:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonym


> -ish (Britain → British, Denmark → Danish) (mostly countries)
> "-ish" is usually only proper as an adjective. Thus many common "-ish" forms have irregular demonyms. (Spain/Spanish/Spaniard; Denmark/Danish/Dane; England/English/English(wo)man; Judea/Jewish/Jew or Judean; Poland/Polish/Pole).


----------



## Jeromed

_Spaniard_ is not at all offensive in the USA. However, for some reason, people from Spain seem to think it is.

If they want to make it clear where they're from, perhaps they should say _I'm from Spain_. However, US immigration officers must be idiots if they can't see that on the person's passport! (Unfortunately and ironically, many of them are not too culturally-savvy).

_Latino/Hispanic_ are terms used mostly in the US--among others, by the Bureau of the Census for ease of "classification" and by the Spanish-speaking communities, to establish a common identity in the midst of so many ethnic groups. 

I find that Spanish-speakers from other countries prefer to be identified by their nationality/citizenship, and usually say _I'm from Spain, from Argentina, Mexican,_ etc. That is understandable. I don't know of any American, Canadian, Australian, Briton, who prefers to be referred to as _Anglo-Saxon, Northern European, Britisher, Englisher_ and other 'blanket' terms that are equivalent to_ Latin, Hispanic_, etc.


----------



## alexacohen

> But when the expression *"I am a Spaniard"* is introduced, inevitably one of the class pipes up with _*"pero.. ¿no es despectivo?".*_


 
I have said "I'm a Spaniard" for years and years. I am at a loss so as to where Tape2Tape pupils got the idea that it is a "despectivo" way of saying "Spanish".


----------



## Delirium

Jeromed said:


> _Latino/Hispanic_ are terms used mostly in the US--among others, by the Bureau of the Census for ease of "classification" and by the Spanish-speaking communities, to establish a common identity in the midst of so many ethnic groups.
> 
> I find that Spanish-speakers from other countries prefer to be identified by their nationality/citizenship, and usually say _I'm from Spain, from Argentina, Mexican,_ etc.  That is understandable.  I don't know of any American, Canadian, Australian, Briton, who prefers to be referred to as _Anglo-Saxon, Northern European, Britisher, Englisher_ and other terms that are equivalent to_ Latin, Hispanic_, etc.



Thanks so much, Jeromed! That's exactly it! You nailed it! 

I'm Panamanian, by the way, and I resent being called _Latino_ (which would be _Latina _in my case) or _Hispanic_, and it *is *rather offensive to me. Like being "lumped" with other Latin Americans - and even with Spaniards, which is rather weird, actually, because even if Spanish is a romance language, deriving from Latin, Spaniards do not think of themselves as _Latinos _(am I wrong? would someone from Spain correct me if I'm wrong?) - as if we were all one and the same...   We all come from different cultures, even if we're united by the same language.

I hope I've made myself clear and I haven't offended anyone!


----------



## Jeromed

Delirium,
Yeah.  People's backgrounds and cultures are very different in the various Spanish-speaking countries,and even within those countries.  The main thing you have in common is language. That's not a good enough reason to lump all of you together in one 'apparently' homogeneous group!


----------



## EmilyD

Miguel Antonio said:


> When I first went to the USA and people asked me where I came from, I said 'Spain' and they would reply: 'which part of Spain, Colombia? Venezuela?...' once I was asked:'is that near Italy'?
> 
> It is a question of education/lack of it, I guess


 
  
*
Many* people in(and from) the U.S.believe that *Rhode Island* is part of Massachusetts, or some kind of figure of speech. ( "an iceberg the size of Rhode Island"...)

I think it is impossible to overestimate our ignorance of geography, anthropology,et al.  Alas.


_
Nomi

_Also: having lived in New York City, I 'm always amazed how many people associate Colombia with Columbia University and spell the country's name accordingly.


----------



## alexacohen

Delirium said:


> ... Spaniards do not think of themselves as _Latinos _(am I wrong? would someone from Spain correct me if I'm wrong?) - as if we were all one and the same...
> I hope I've made myself clear and I haven't offended anyone!


I can't answer for every Spanish person, but I don't think of myself as a Latino. What's a Latino. I'm a Spaniard.
Latino sounds to me as strange and weird as if us, Spanish speaking people, would classify Aussies, Unitedstatesians, New Zealanders, Irish, Scottish, Canadians and so on... as English.


> Originally posted by *EmilyD*
> I think it is impossible to overestimate our ignorance of geography, anthropology,et al. Alas.
> _Nomi_


Dear Nomi, I'd like to know how many people from Spain could put Cape Vert on the map.


----------



## Zeprius

Sudaca = SUDAmériCA


----------



## Outsider

Delirium said:


> Well, technically, _Spanish _is an adjective, so I don't think it's correct to say _I am Spanish_.


You're mistaken about that. After the verb "to be", you can use nouns or adjectives.

I'm Spanish. (adjective)
I'm a Spaniard. (noun)

I'm English. (adjective)
I'm an Englishman. (noun)


----------



## Delirium

CarolMamkny said:


> Well…
> 
> And this line of thought is perhaps the reason why WE, the LATIN community in the U.S, haven’t been able to successfully unite and fight for our rights. We all come from different countries but we ARE NOT completely different.



Hmm... yes, you have a point there. In my humble opinion, as someone who was born in a Latin American country and has lived there all her life (_someone _and _her _meaning ME, of course! to clarify), I see you, the Latin community in the U.S., as different from me and other Latin Americans living in our own countries of origin. And I cannot speak from that point of view, since I'm not in that (your) situation.

And, of course, I didn't mean to imply that we're all completely different, even though I think it's good and healthy to embrace our differences.


----------



## Delirium

Outsider said:


> You're mistaken about that. After the verb "to be", you can use nouns or adjectives.
> 
> I'm Spanish. (adjective)
> I'm a Spaniard. (noun)
> 
> I'm English. (adjective)
> I'm an Englishman. (noun)



Thanks for the correction!

Perhaps I phrased it wrong. What I meant to say is that the proper demonym is Spaniard.  And it sounds wrong to me to use and adjective in there...  But that's just me, of course.   Maybe I'm oversimplifying the matter and looking at it in terms of grammar and such because English is not my native language, so I tend to overcorrect things a lot...


----------



## Arrius

Miguel Antonio said:


> When I first went to the USA and people asked me where I came from, I said 'Spain' and they would reply: 'which part of Spain, Colombia? Venezuela?...' once I was asked:'is that near Italy'?
> 
> It is a question of education/lack of it, I guess


 
Don't worry. An American football player on a a visit to the United Kingdom recently caused quite a stir by admitting a) that he didn't know where England was, or b) that London was its capital, or, even more surprising, c) that people spoke English there. (I kid you not). That evening, I heard an American academic on the BBC, very irritated and offended by our astonishment at this lack of general knowledge, defending the young man by pointing out that he was only eighteen and came from an oppressed minority.
I suppose the United States is so vast that one is lucky if a student leaves school knowing roughly where the fifty odd states are, let alone the location of obscure places like Scotland, Australia, Korea or Iran. 
_Spaniard_ is, indeed, perfectly respectful though for some unknown reason I would tend to refer to a Spanish lady rather than say she's a Spaniard. I doubt if any Spaniard would call himself a Latin or Latino, which would seem to me to refer to the inhabitants south of the Rio Grande as far as Tierra del Fuego(apart from the Guyanas). But hispanic should include all who speak Spanish as their main or official language or are of that heritage. However, a Hollywood star referred to as a Latin lover may well be of Spanish, Iberian Portuguese or even Italian origin as well as from the Americas.


----------



## Outsider

Sometimes _Latino_ and _Hispanic_ are applied to Portuguese speakers, as well. It's all a matter of context. I do agree with the sentiment expressed above, that it's a bit like referring to Americans, Canadians, Australians and Britons as "Anglo-Saxons". It may make some sense in discussions of culture, but you wouldn't normally describe a foreign visitor like that. ("My Anglo-Saxon cousin from Liverpool came to visit us in Baltimore last August.")

On the other hand, _within_ the framework of certain Anglo-Saxon cultures, especially the U.S., "Latino/Hispanic" and "Anglo" are valid and common ethnic labels. Where I think people tend to go astray is when they assume naively that the ethnic labels in use in their country remain valid and universal outside its borders. Growing up in Portugal, I certainly never thought of myself as "Latino/Hispanic", and only rarely as "Latin" (a term sometimes used in Europe). It was quite late in life that I realised that others would think of myself as such, in some foreign countries.

Just another perspective from a fellow Latin/Latino/Hispanic.


----------



## Iqueña

Not sure this is the right forum for this discussion, but as someone who lives, works, votes, and intends to raise my family here (United States), I am not offended when I’m called Hispanic (prefer it to Latina).  First of all, I believe it shows sensitivity on the part of someone who may not know where I’m from.  Most importantly, I believe that to make a difference in my adopted country, I need to be a part of a larger group that represents my interests and me.  Is it about politics, absolutely.  Is it about marketing, of course. It’s about representation at all levels.  When people infer that the language is the only thing that “unite us”, I think they are over simplifying and show a lack of knowledge and awareness of our collective cultures. There are many more things that bring us together as Hispanics, Latinos than make us different.  Having been colonized by the same country, of course we share traditions, history, religious beliefs, architecture, etc. with each other and with Spain.  Am I proud of being Peruvian and am I raising my child to know her Mexican and Peruvian roots?  Yes.


----------



## garual

*In the USA we're referred to as Hispanic or Latino no matter our country of origin. I do not find it offensive as it would be impossible to list all nationalities in an application, forms, etc. That's why they also group other ethnic groups, like for example 'Native Americans' no matter which tribe they come from.*

*The term 'Spaniard' isn't used here.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## scotu

Right or wrong, many Americans tend to lump people together in categories. If someone has a Spanish accent or looks Spanish we tend to categorize them as Latino or Hispanic regardless of their origin. There is a tendency to categorize other non-white groups in a similar manner. 

I think that this is not a phenomenon particular to Americans. In my travels in India it  seemed that all Westerners  were "English" and here in Mexico forigners are gringos, regardless of origin.


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> _Latino/Hispanic_ are terms used mostly in the US--among others, by the Bureau of the Census for ease of "classification" and by the Spanish-speaking communities, to establish a common identity in the midst of so many ethnic groups.


 


garual said:


> *In the USA we're referred to as Hispanic or Latino no matter our country of origin. I do not find it offensive as it would be impossible to list all nationalities in an application, forms, etc. That's why they also group other ethnic groups, like for example 'Native Americans' no matter which tribe they come from.*
> *Saludos.*


 
No acabo de entender muy bien la necesidad ni la utilidad de esas clasificaciones de los ciudadanos, la verdad. ¿La utilidad de clasificar a españoles, ecuatorianos, argentinos... bajo una misma etiqueta radica en el idioma que hablamos? ¿Por qué es eso útil para el gobierno de EE.UU.? Si el idioma que habla la gente es fundamental para ellos, ¿los guineanos también son latinos?, y los filipinos que todavía hablan español como lengua materna, ¿también son latinos? Y los estadounidenses hijos o nietos de "latinos" que ya no hablan español, ¿también son latinos? ¿Por qué si su lengua materna ya es el inglés? Tampoco le veo la utilidad a clasificar a la gente por su procedencia geográfica, pero es que además en ese caso, ¿qué tenemos que ver los españoles con los uruguayos? ¿O es que el gobierno de EE.UU. tampoco sabe muy bien donde está España y nos sitúan en algún lugar indefinido entre Bolivia y Paraguay? ¿O lo importante es el color de la piel? ¿Por qué?, me vuelvo a preguntar. ¿Pero es que entonces a todos los que hablamos español se nos presupone morenitos de piel y de pelo? Nada más lejos de la realidad una vez más.

A mí el gobierno de los Estados Unidos con sus clasificaciones geniales de los ciudadanos me deja _pasmá_.


----------



## EmilyD

Is the term *iberoamericano/a *used at all (with appropriate accent) and if so, is it offensive, et cet.  ???

I've seen it only in writing (hmm). Quiero decir:  nunca he *oido* una persona identificada asi...

_Nomi _(incidentally although more than 500 years have passed, I sometimes claim my Spanish heritage on my father's side[sephardic Jews])


----------



## alexacohen

EmilyD said:


> Alexa,
> are you referring to Cabo Verde (Portuguese? and Spanish)/ Cape Verde (English) Cabu verdi (? Creole) or someplace entirely different?
> If there is a *Cape Vert* in Spain that is not the above islands ( many of whose inhabitants and descendants live in my state ), then I have seriously no idea where it is...
> Nomi


Nomi:
Cabo Verde islands appear on airline charts as Cape Vert, which is silly.
But Spanish people are not that good at Geography. Cape Vert was a wild shot, and not many people can place them on a map. But the same can be said of many African countries (except South Africa, because well, it must be down there, it is _South_, isn't it?), or Asian, and I know many people who actually think that Australia and New Zealand are the same country (and the same island).
To go back on topic, I don't think of myself as Latino/Hispanic or anything else than a Spaniard, and I tend to think the word Latino refers to people from Italian origin (possibly because Latin was originated in what is now Italy, and not Spain).


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> A mí el gobierno de los Estados Unidos con sus clasificaciones geniales de los ciudadanos me deja _pasmá_.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Lo que di fue una interpretación de cómo surgieron los términos _Latino _y _Hispanic_ en EUA; pero para nada quise justificarlos. Igual que a ti, esos rótulos me parecen una verdadera idiotez de parte del gobierno.

Ahora bien, como estandarte político, social y cultural de los hispanohablantes de EEUU, a lo mejor esos términos son útiles y adecuados para esa(s) comunidad(es). Si los quieren usar, por mí que los usen.

Como cosa curiosa, te cuento que el gobierno mexicano prohíbe cualquier identificación de raza o etnia en las estadísticas oficiales. Allí no se establece ninguna diferencia entre un rubio ojiazul, un mestizo y un indígena. A muchos grupos índigenas esto no les causa mucha gracia, porque sienten ¡como si los hubieran borrado del mapa!


----------



## garual

*TO QUOTE ARG**Ó**NIDA: “¿Pero es que entonces a todos los que hablamos español se nos presupone morenitos de piel y de pelo? Nada más lejos de la realidad una vez más.*

*A mí el gobierno de los Estados Unidos con sus clasificaciones geniales de los ciudadanos me deja pasmá.”*


El ser clasificado ‘Hispano o Latino’ no tiene que ver con el color de la piel. Mira que acá en los EU los Hispanos también venimos en variedad de colores, no solo morenitos, igualito que en España.

Así que no lo tomes tan a pecho. Es simple. Yo trataria de no buscarle las cinco patas al gato.

Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

I don't really know what to say when I'm asked what ethnicity I belong to. I usually say Latino or Hispanic (because I actually *am* from Latin America), but I can't help thinking that I have really no Latin roots, like most people in Argentina.
I'll show you a pic of myself, and you'll tell me what you think, alright?


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> Como cosa curiosa, te cuento que el gobierno mexicano prohíbe cualquier identificación de raza o etnia en las estadísticas oficiales.


 
No me resulta curioso, me parece de lo más natural. Aquí no es que se prohíba, es que a nadie se le ha pasado nunca por la cabeza clasificar oficialmente a nadie por ningún rasgo físico. ¿Para qué sirve?  

Si es verdad, sin embargo, que algunas personas como los gitanos tienden a clasificarse a sí mismo como tales, se sienten pertenecientes a un grupo diferenciado y les gusta expresarlo. Pero no se les califica como tales en ningún documento. Sería difícil porque, estamos en las mismas, ¿qué es el hijo de un payo y una gitana?


----------



## K-Milla

I think that this a very interesting topic. 
Here in Mexico, if you see someone that is blonde and with white skin you must think that he/she is not from your hometown so you inmediately said: "Gringo". If that person has white/pale skin and is quite tall, you say: "Europeo". And so on...

What I'm tryin gto say is that everyone does it!

So, I'm a Latin girl, I'm Mexican, althought I dye my hair


----------



## Jeromed

> ¿Pero es que entonces a todos los que hablamos español se nos presupone morenitos de piel y de pelo? Nada más lejos de la realidad una vez más.


 
Así es.  Y no sólo el gobierno sino los estadounidenses en general piensan así.  Nada más alejado de la realidad--no sólamente por los españoles, sino también por los iberoamericanos, que también vienen en toda clase de colores y 'sabores'.


----------



## Argónida

garual said:


> El ser clasificado ‘Hispano o Latino’ no tiene que ver con el color de la piel. Mira que acá en los EU los Hispanos también venimos en variedad de colores, no solo morenitos, igualito que en España.


 
Claro. Por eso mi pregunta es: ¿cuál es exactamente el criterio para ser clasificado como latino? y ¿por qué se ha elegido ese criterio, si es que existe? ¿cuál es su utilidad?



CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno... Espero que este link sirva para refrescarte la memoria, sobretodo la parte de época de colonización:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historia_de_Uruguay
> 
> ¡Gracias por la atención prestada!


 
Evidentemente. No estoy negando tener vinculaciones históricas y culturales con un ciudadano de Uruguay o de México. Lo que digo es que también las tengo con un italiano, con un francés, con un griego, con un marroquí, con un portugués..., y sin embargo el gobierno de EE.UU. no tiene una categoría que nos incluya a, por ejemplo, todos los habitantes de la cuenca mediterránea, o a todos los habitantes de Europa, o a todos los habitantes de la Península Ibérica... Las combinaciones son infinitas. De ahí el absurdo de la clasificación Latino, o Afroamericano (¿un ciudadano estadounidense de origen argelino es un afroamericano?), o Asiático o como quiera que clasifiquen a la gente, que tampoco me sé todas sus categorías de memoria.


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> No me resulta curioso, me parece de lo más natural. Aquí no es que se prohíba, es que a nadie se le ha pasado nunca por la cabeza clasificar oficialmente a nadie por ningún rasgo físico. ¿Para qué sirve?


 
Lo 'curioso' no es que así sea, sino que lleve a los grupos indígenas a sentirse marginados, cuando el propósito es precisamente evitar la discriminación.


----------



## K-Milla

En México, respecto a lo de las clasificaciones oficiales por etnias y razas, no existe como tal, aunque siempre se debe tener presente que como existen muchas personas que no hablan español como lengua materna y más aún, comprenden un porcentaje mínimo, se ha dado a la tarea de hacer una mención especial de esas tribus/etnias.

Lo que sí es bien claro, es que para México es común el tener personas de todos los colores, tamaños, etc. Al tener una basta extensión territorial, es complicado el decir que todos somos de cierto aspecto físico, puesto que en el norte del país suelen ser altos y de tez blanca comparados con los del sur que son "chaparritos" [bajos de estatura] y morenos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

However, a Hollywood star referred to as a Latin lover may well be of Spanish, Iberian Portuguese or even Italian origin as well as from the Americas.[/quote]

As Outsider also mentions below Arrius, on _this_ side of the Atlantic it is not uncommon to distinguish that which is _Latino_ (Iberian, Italian, even French) from northern European countries, usually expressed as _países latinos/cultura latina.

_It is not the first time someone says or thinks that the term _Spaniard_ is derogatory... I have British (though not _English_) blood, yet this did not preclude me in my childhood days from being looked down upon in England because of my Spanish ancestry...

More food for thought! 

MA


----------



## alexacohen

Miguel Antonio said:


> I have British (though not _English_) blood, yet this did not preclude me in my childhood days from being looked down upon in England because of my Spanish ancestry...


I'm sorry for you. But I wasn't, ever.


----------



## Jeromed

> Claro. Por eso mi pregunta es: ¿cuál es exactamente el criterio para ser clasificado como latino? y ¿por qué se ha elegido ese criterio, si es que existe? ¿cuál es su utilidad?


 
No tengo la menor idea de cuál sea el criterio. Creo que originalmente era que hablaran español como lengua materna, o que tuvieran apellidos españoles. Y ¿qué pasa con:


Las elitistas familias fundadoras de California, que tienen apellidos españoles, pero perdieron el idioma hace algunas generaciones.
Con los hijos de familias mixtas, como la actriz Cameron Díaz, que a menudo no hablan castellano.
Con los inmigrantes chilenos de origen serbio, cuyas familias vivieron en Chile sólo dos o tres generaciones?
Con los inmigrantes argentinos de origen judío, que hablan castellano, pero que en la propia Argentina son llamados _rusos_.
Con los inmigrantes venezolanos de familia italiana?
¿Son todos ellos también _Hispanic/Latinos_?


----------



## lakme

Of course I never refer to myself as a LATINA, but many people tend to classify groups (as in every aspect of life and culture) and of course that is not what we want because we are all unique individuals, but I think that sometimes we pay a lot of attention to that kind of things. 
In my opinion it is not such a big deal, I mean, I am aware of my roots, but honestly, I don't mind if someone thinks I am Colombian or Peruvian or Bolivian, etc. after all we belong to countries that share a lot of things, not only the language and I am proud to be someone from Latin America and from México.
As everybody relates AMERICA with the US (I don't mind, but America is the continent) to make the distinction they use the word LATIN, but that's all. In Europe is different, they don't say ANGLO-EUROPE, or LATIN EUROPE, each one of you have your own country and you are all Europeans. I don't think it is offensive. (Is it?)

Anyway, I don't know how we get to this point... but, I was asked once if we (mexicans) spoke _mexican,_ if I was _Aztec,_ if the capital of Mexico was _Tenochtitlan..._ ja ja ja! In our dreams... there is almost nothing left.

¡Saludos! (from my ancient Tenochtitlán)


----------



## Arrius

*In those days, Franco was still very much alive and kicking* *Miguel Antonio*
But many Englishmen, including a large number of intellectuals had fought in the majority on the Republican side and the British people regarded yours as a nation, partly bereft of your liberties and oppressed by Church and State. Although the Generalissimo was made fun of by British cartoonists who drew a little bell on his phalangist forage cap in place of a tassel, never in my youth do I remember Spain as a nation being depicted other than as as a place of romance and exotic culture. Of course, there was much ignorance in those days and some would find anything foreign objectionable.


----------



## scotu

Back to the original question; 

Labels such as Latino or Hispanic are hardly ever intended to be offensive by the user;  however, many might take offense at having a label applied to them, especially one that puts them into a category that they think doesn't fit. It then becomes a matter of personal choice as to whether or not one chooses to be offended by someone else's  labels.

scotu


----------



## Miguel Antonio

scotu said:


> Back to the original question;
> 
> Labels such as Latino or Hispanic are hardly ever intended to be offensive by the user;  however, many might take offense at having a label applied to them, especially one that puts them into a category that they think doesn't fit. It then becomes a matter of personal choice as to whether or not one chooses to be offended by someone else's  labels.
> 
> scotu



I shall never forget the look of disgust on a fellow schoolboy's face when he said to me _oh, so you are a Spaniard, _however long ago this happened
(It was rather long ago, though, as per my deleted post) Arrius has explained the possible reasons

MA


----------



## octavia de cadiz

I may have a clue about why would any people from Spain find "Spaniard" offensive... (I believe that was the original question in this thread) As Delirium posted much earlier, The term "Spaniard" comes from middle French... Spain and France as many neighbour countries, have a long history of rivalry, invasions, wars and so on. In that sense, the way your enemy calls you is frequently offensive. I know it's not the way they see themselves now, but it's the kind of feeling that crosses over generations without putting much thought about it.


----------



## Arrius

(incidentally although more than 500 years have passed, I sometimes claim my Spanish heritage on my father's side[sephardic Jews]) *Emily D.*
Y eso no es tan tonto. Durante la guerra en un país ocupado por los nazis, la embajada de España a pesar de representar a un gobierno fascista intentó salvar a ventenas de judíos sefardicos utilizando unas casas seguras diplomaticas (_safe houses_) y pretendiendo (_claiming not pretending_) que ellos fueran ciudadanos españoles expulsados hace cinco siglos de forma ilegal de su patria. Los nazis no han respectado completamente la inmunidad diplomatica pero no obstante lograron muchos escapar. Creo que se trataba de Hungría.


----------



## Jeromed

Arrius said:


> (incidentally although more than 500 years have passed, I sometimes claim my Spanish heritage on my father's side[sephardic Jews]) *Emily D.*
> Y eso no es tan tonto. Durante la guerra en un país ocupado por los nazis, la embajada de España a pesar de representar a un gobierno fascista intentó salvar a ventenas de judíos sefardicos utilizando unas casas seguras diplomaticas (_safe houses_) y pretendiendo (_claiming not pretending_) que ellos fueran ciudadanos españoles expulsados hace cinco siglos de forma ilegal de su patria. Los nazis no han respectado completamente la inmunidad diplomatica pero no obstante lograron muchos escapar. Creo que se trataba de Hungría.


 
En Grecia también, y más específicamente en Salónica, donde había una gran comunidad sefardita.


----------



## alexacohen

Arrius said:


> (incidentally although more than 500 years have passed, I sometimes claim my Spanish heritage on my father's side[sephardic Jews]) *Emily D.*
> 
> 
> 
> Durante la guerra en un país ocupado por los nazis, la embajada de España a pesar de representar a un gobierno fascista intentó salvar a ventenas de judíos sefardicos utilizando unas casas seguras diplomaticas (_safe houses_) y pretendiendo (_claiming not pretending_) que ellos fueran ciudadanos españoles expulsados hace cinco siglos de forma ilegal de su patria.
Click to expand...

Yep. That's how my mother's family ended here.
Hi, EmilyD, long lost friend .


----------



## EmilyD

alexacohen said:


> Yep. That's how my mother's family ended here.
> Hi, EmilyD, long lost friend .



Amiga?? A lo mejor, somos* primas !! 

i  Quiero agradecer a toditos los participantes en este hilo !
*_
Nomi_


----------



## juandiego

A good thread and read.
To point out something new, I heard once (don't know if really true) the term *Latino* (latinoamericano) was originallly coined by no others than the Frenchs as somehow as opposed to the term *iberoamericano* and in order to include themselves too as fathers of the southamerican culture.
The term latino, at least here in Spain, was far from being usual to refer to southamerican people, just 25 or 20 years ago, or maybe less even, we usually used the terms sudamericano or iberoamericano (rather the first). This latter included brasilians by obvious reasons but it did not include the, not very big, French's heritage in south America.
But the term Latino is pretty much stupidly used because originally it refers to the people from the Latium(*), and after some time went by, the term (in Latin) included all the people of the Roman Empire out of the very Rome city. So, maybe even Normands and Saxons from the Adrianus's Wall southwards.

*.-Latium 
Ancient area, west-central Italy, on the Tyrrhenian Sea. The Latins (or Latini) came from Indo-European tribes that settled in the Italian peninsula during the 2nd millennium BC. By 500 BC the cities of Latium had formed the Latin League. War erupted between Rome and the Latins in 340 BC and ended in 338 BC with the defeat of the Latins and the dissolution of the league.


----------



## juandiego

Jeromed said:


> En Grecia también, y más específicamente en Salónica, donde había una gran comunidad sefardita.



*Sefarad*, means Spain (Hispania) in old Jewish.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Tape2Tape said:


> Hello again,
> Hoping that some more illuminated poster can shed some light on something that has been puzzling me for some time.
> 
> Teaching English here in Spain I sometimes hear people saying "*I am a Spanish"* - obviously a word-for-word translation of _"soy español"._ So, when you tell them that you can say "I'm Spanish" (using the adjective) or "I'm a Spanish girl" (etc.) they have no problems. But when the expression *"I am a Spaniard"* is introduced, inevitably one of the class pipes up with _*"pero.. ¿no es despectivo?".*_
> 
> *Why is this?* Are they confusing it with another word? Is it only in Spain where this happens or do other Spanish-speaking countries perceive the word "Spaniard" as offensive??
> 
> Also, is it correct that holders of Spanish passports in the US should always say "I am a Spaniard" rather than "I am Spanish" to avoid being mistaken for someone "south of the border"?
> 
> And is _"Latino"_ an acceptable Spanish alternative to the offensive _"sudaca"_ to refer to Latin Americans of unknown origin? There is a free paper for the immigrant community here called _Latino_, so I'd imagine that word would cause no offence. But you never know..
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!


 
En Hispanoamérica, he oido muchas veces a los latinos decir “Nosotros 
latinos somos … “ con mucho orgullo.  Pero, en algunos casos, dicen 
“ Mira, así somos latinos”, con un significado negativo. Pero, en muchos
casos, se usa refiriendo sólo a sus idiosincrasias de una manera neutro.

Y además,  me parece que “latino” se usacomo “hispanoparlante”
en alguos contextos, y los franceses se excluyen. En Venezuela,
muchos italianos dicen “Nosotros latinos “. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## msalyer

Arrius said:


> I suppose the United States is so vast that one is lucky if a student leaves school knowing roughly where the fifty odd states are, let alone the location of obscure places like Scotland, Australia, Korea or Iran.


 

Forgive me, I am new to this thread.

To respond to Arrius's comment indicated above, while I agree it is sad that a lack of geographical and/or cultural knowledge may often be attributed to lacking points in some US public school systems, this jab is unwarranted. I would be surprised to find that other nations did not show similar gaps in knowledge, if not equal, due to lack of funding in school systems, lack of social opportunity, or various other sociological factors.

I am a graduate of US Public Schools, am fluent in English and Spanish because of it, and can assure you that not only am I familiar with US geography, but can also locate the aformentioned locations on a map. I also assure you this is not luck.

To respond to the original post, while it is grammatically correct to say, "He is a Spaniard," it is more common, at least in the US, to say, "He is Spanish." Also, from my work interpreting, I have often been told by clients from Latin or South America that when referring to "race", they prefer the term "Hispanic."


----------



## Tape2Tape

Well, well... _vaya, vaya_...
I first posted this almost a year ago to the day and was amazed to see the mass of replies and fascinating (and sometimes contrasting) points of view from so many of you from all your respective countries. It is really a privilege to learn from all of you!!

Itis funny how some countries like to lump the various international native speakers of one language together... it is true that many people from the US (though none of them on this forum!) may well consider the likes of Salma Hayek, Shakira or even Jennifer Lopez - note the lack of accent on the "o" there - to be Spanish, even though the first two have names which are not remotely Spanish!

Before making Spain my home I lived in Japan and have to say that it was pretty grating being referred to as an _Amerika-jin_ all the time. That said, _most_ Westerners I knew were also referred to as _Amerika-jin_ by some Japanese, despite sometimes not being native English speakers at all! 

Once, on an Osaka local train, I was approached by a drunk who asked me - in Japanese - where I was from. 
"England" I replied. 
"Ahhh..." he said. "...what language do they speak there then ?"
"Chinese" I replied sarcastically, after a few seconds stunned silence at the question.
"_So ya naaa_" he replied.

I am not making this up!! (No offence Hiro S., I spent a fascinating one and a half years in your beautiful country and would love to return one day - and incidentally everyone there went crazy when my Spanish girlfrend came to stay!!)

It did seem that to this fellow at least that white skinned foreigner = American.

Likewise I have heard _some_ Spanish people refer to the Japanese as _*chinos*_, and many Spanish refer to people from India as _*hindúes*_ (whatever their religion).

But back to Spaniards and Latinos... are French people _really_ Latinos? Or just Latin? French is a Latin language for sure but can the French really be considered Latino?

And I was honestly informed by a half-American half-Spanish colleague that in his part of the US the Spanish (as in from Spain, not just Spanish-speaking) community would refer to themselves as Spaniards!!

Thanks again for all your comments, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## juandiego

msalyer said:


> I have often been told by clients from Latin or South America that when referring to "race", they prefer the term Hispanic."



I can not disagree, they told you, but precisely those supposed Hispanic common race features is not a direct Spanish heritage, rather an american indian or mixed race ones.


----------



## Jeromed

> I have often been told by clients from Latin or South America that when referring to "race", they prefer the term "Hispanic."


 
_Hispanic_ is not a race.


----------



## octavia de cadiz

speaking of races... I'm going through a hi5 addiction period, and when it comes to "ethnicity", me and most of  my friends post "latinoamericana". The irony is that we have the most dissimilar racial backgrounds! the only thing out of the question is that we are a mixture, therefore latinoamericana seems to summarize it very well.


----------



## Outsider

Tape2Tape said:


> But back to Spaniards and Latinos... are French people _really_ Latinos? Or just Latin? French is a Latin language for sure but can the French really be considered Latino?


I think what happened here was a bit of bilingual crossed wires:

English "Latin" = Spanish _latino_
English "Latino" = Spanish... _latino_?

No doubt you can see how this can get confusing.


----------



## juandiego

Outsider said:


> I think what happened here was a bit of bilingual confusion:
> 
> English "Latin" = Spanish _latino_
> English "Latino" = Spanish... _latino_?
> 
> No doubt you can see how this can get confusing.


What?
I don't get your point there. Do you mean the Latin language is called Latino in Spanish? because it is not true, it's Latín.


----------



## alexacohen

Tape2Tape said:


> Before making Spain my home I lived in Japan and have to say that it was pretty grating being referred to as an _Amerika-jin_ all the time.


My best friend, who's Irish, is sick of explaining to people that she's *NOT* English. It doesn't matter, she's asked again and again if she's going to return to _England_, whether she likes _her_ Queen or not, if she went to Oxford or Cambridge and I'm not making this up either. 
She speaks English, she must be English. Geography be damned.

(But I quite like my Aussie cousin description of the world: We're here, and the rest of you are out there. Geographically impeccable).

Not only Latinos get classified in cubbyholes...


----------



## Iqueña

_


juandiego said:



I can not disagree, they told you, but precisely those supposed Hispanic common race features is not a direct Spanish heritage, rather an american indian or mixed race ones.
		
Click to expand...

_ 

No entiendo lo que quisiste decir aquí.


----------



## Outsider

juandiego said:


> Do you mean the Latin language is called Latino in Spanish?


Of course not! I mean that the Latin _ethnicity_ (that of the ancient Romans and of modern southern Europeans) is called _latino_ in Spanish.


----------



## juandiego

Iqueña said:


> No entiendo lo que quisiste decir aquí.



Pues que las características físicas comunes que se suelen asignar a la comunidad Hispana en norteamérica tienen más de propias de nativos americanos que de Españoles o de mezclas de ambos y/o con otros orígenes raciales, esto es, mayas, incas, aztecas, negros, blancos y sus subvariedades y en muy diferentes grados de mestizaje pero en general siempre bastante alto. Sin embargo, dado que la herencia genética de los Españoles es sólo una parte de las muchas que existen, que al supuesto común resultado se le denomine Hispánico, es poco acertado e incluso de algún modo desconsiderado hacia los que aportaron más. Si es que tiene sentido discutir el origen de las palabras, más alla de la mera retórica, cuando de hecho su uso es el que es.


----------



## almita

Realmente este tema es de gran fascinación para todos aquellos que hoy nos desenvolvemos en uno de los medios de comunicación que más nos enseña sobre las grandes diferencias y similitudes que compartimos las personas del mundo.

Con esto quiero decir que tiempo atrás cuando muchos de estos términos que hacen referencia a naciones o grupos de naciones fueron acuñados, el mundo era mucho "más pequeño", por lo que hoy, ante el espectacular avance de las tecnologías de información nos parecen ofensivos o incluso ridículos.

Yo soy mexicana nacida y radicada en México y cuando hace diez años me preguntaban si hablaba "mexican" me sorprendía sobremanera la ignorancia de la gente, sin embargo hoy, que he tenido la experiencia de compartir con más culturas de las que nunca imaginé, no me parece tan descabellada la idea de diferenciar mi idioma del español que se habla en España, Perú, Colombia, etc.. claro, esto entre amigos y con el claro entendido de que es por meras cuestiones de "clarificación regional".


----------



## lakme

Estas colaboraciones son muy interesantes.

Tape2Tape, tienes razón; mucha gente tiende a utilizar _Chino_, no sólo para referirse a los japoneses, sino para toda persona que a sus ojos posea rasgos asiáticos. Lo de _hindúes_ es cierto también, ya que, por lo menos en México _indio_, es un término ofensivo para referirse a los indígenas y no acostumbramos utilizarlo; en realidad no sé por qué pasó eso pero es la realidad.

Me queda muy claro que todos tenemos grandes diferencias; sin embargo, vean este tema, a pesar de nuestras diferencias culturales, todos somos capaces de comunicarnos y de entender hasta las especificaciones más sutiles de la lengua. Con este problema de _Spanish_, _Spaniard_, _Hispanic_, _Latino_, me viene a la memoria la Torre de Babel. 
Por cierto, en México para nada utilizamos _Hispano_ o _Hispánico_. Me parece que es más común entre _Latinos_ (ja ja) que radican en Estados Unidos, se oye en cadenas televisivas como Telemundo o Univision.

Después de leer todas las opiniones, sólo me queda claro que, como nos enseñan a todos al comenzar estudios de lingüística, el lenguaje es un organismo vivo que cambia todo el tiempo, lo que en un momento es aceptado y correcto, en otro cae en desuso y se vuleve arcaico. Hay términos que se acuñan y en algún momento, las Academias de las diferentes lenguas lo terminarán aceptando.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

juandiego said:


> Pues que las características físicas comunes que se suelen asignar a la comunidad Hispana en norteamérica tienen más de propias de nativos americanos que de Españoles o de mezclas de ambos y/o con otros orígenes raciales, esto es, mayas, incas, aztecas, negros, blancos y sus subvariedades y en muy diferentes grados de mestizaje pero en general siempre bastante alto. Sin embargo, dado que la herencia genética de los Españoles es sólo una parte de las muchas que existen, que al supuesto común resultado se le denomine Hispánico, es poco acertado e incluso de algún modo desconsiderado hacia los que aportaron más. Si es que tiene sentido discutir el origen de las palabras, más alla de la mera retórica, cuando de hecho su uso es el que es.


 
Hay una omision. Los hijos de los padres japoneses, que conocen solo
20 palabras de japones y saben hablar perfectamente espanol son
latinos culturalente. Ellos, en Japon, tienen mucho anoranza por sus
patrias.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lakme

juandiego said:


> Pues que las características físicas comunes que se suelen asignar a la comunidad Hispana en norteamérica tienen más de propias de nativos americanos que de Españoles o de mezclas de ambos y/o con otros orígenes raciales, esto es, mayas, incas, aztecas, negros, blancos y sus subvariedades y en muy diferentes grados de mestizaje pero en general siempre bastante alto. Sin embargo, dado que la herencia genética de los Españoles es sólo una parte de las muchas que existen, que al supuesto común resultado se le denomine Hispánico, es poco acertado e incluso de algún modo desconsiderado hacia los que aportaron más. Si es que tiene sentido discutir el origen de las palabras, más alla de la mera retórica, cuando de hecho su uso es el que es.


 
¿No crees que sería demasiado? Sólo en México existen 62 lenguas de pueblos indígenas, honestamente hacer un rastreo genealógico de mis orígenes sería imposible. Somos mestizos, para nosotros eso es mitad y mitad. Efectivamente, la mayor parte de la población tiene rasgos físicos más parecidos al indígena que al español; es decir, físicamente no somos como los españoles ¿pero qué tal todo lo demás?

Con todo esto recordé a un profesor, que nos daba clases aquí en México, en una ocasión en la que hubo un disturbio en la Universidad, algo relacionado con el EZLN (defendían causas indígenas, al menos eso decían) y todos los del salón estábamos de acuerdo, y dispuestos a hacer marchas, estábamos muy indignados por la problemática indígena y llenos de orgullo hablábamos de nuestras raíces, las civilizaciones que nos precedieron etc, etc. 

El profesor, que es escocés, sólamente nos dijo: "Qué curioso, todos hablan de sus raíces indígenas, del esplendor de las culturas prehispánicas, y los miro a todos y no veo ni un sólo rasgo indígena en sus caras..."


----------



## Argónida

msalyer said:


> I have often been told by clients from Latin or South America that when referring to "race", they prefer the term "Hispanic."


 
Race!? What race? 



Tape2Tape said:


> Likewise I have heard _some_ Spanish people refer to the Japanese as _*chinos*_, and many Spanish refer to people from India as _*hindúes*_ (whatever their religion).


 
*hindú**.*
(Del fr. _hindou_).

*1. *adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 




Outsider said:


> Of course not! I mean that the Latin _ethnicity_ (that of the ancient Romans and of modern southern Europeans) is called _latino_ in Spanish.


 
The Latin ethnicity!? What is that? Do you mean we all southern Europeans are an ethnic?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

lakme said:


> ¿No crees que sería demasiado? Sólo en México existen 62 lenguas de pueblos indígenas, honestamente hacer un rastreo genealógico de mis orígenes sería imposible. Somos mestizos, para nosotros eso es mitad y mitad. Efectivamente, la mayor parte de la población tiene rasgos físicos más parecidos al indígena que al español; es decir, físicamente no somos como los españoles ¿pero qué tal todo lo demás?
> 
> Con todo esto recordé a un profesor, que nos daba clases aquí en México, en una ocasión en la que hubo un disturbio en la Universidad, algo relacionado con el EZLN (defendían causas indígenas, al menos eso decían) y todos los del salón estábamos de acuerdo, y dispuestos a hacer marchas, estábamos muy indignados por la problemática indígena y llenos de orgullo hablábamos de nuestras raíces, las civilizaciones que nos precedieron etc, etc.
> 
> *El profesor, que es escocés, sólamente nos dijo: "Qué curioso, todos hablan de sus raíces indígenas, del esplendor de las culturas prehispánicas, y los miro a todos y no veo ni un sólo rasgo indígena en sus caras..*."


 
Los puritanos britanicos  llegaron a America con mujeres y ninos, 
pero los conquistadores espanoles llegaron a America sin mujeres.
Es muy claro que los hispanoamericanos que no sean new commers
y son bisanietos de los emigrantes tienen unas gotas o algunas gotas de sangre indinena.  El profesor escoces no es muy inteligente  perdon.  Por primera vez, critico a alguien, aunque no es nuestro forero ese profesor escoces.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ivanovic77

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Los puritanos britanicos llegaron a America con mujeres y ninos,
> pero los conquistadores espanoles llegaron a America sin mujeres.
> Es muy claro que los hispanoamericanos que no sean new commers
> y son bisanietos de los emigrantes tienen unas gotas o algunas gotas de sangre indinena. El profesor escoces no es muy inteligente  perdon. Por primera vez, critico a alguien, aunque no es nuestro forero ese profesor escoces.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Yo he pensado lo mismo que tú cuando lo he leído. Aunque quién sabe... Tal vez se trata de un colegio elitista de mexicanos de clase alta, todos con ancestros de origen europeo. O a lo mejor el profesor escocés quiso halagar a sus alumnos diciéndoles que su aspecto era muy europeo, ya que sabe que incluso en un país tan poco racista como México, no tener rasgos amerindios es un motivo del que sentirse orgulloso. Yo, en esta anécdota, veo un cierto gesto de presunción por parte de quien la escribe.


----------



## Arrius

The indigenous populations of the Americas did not greet the 500th anniversary of Columbus' arrival in the Americas by any means with universal delight. Quite the contrary. I recall hearing a spokesman of Aztec origin say jokingly on the radio in English:  "Columbus called us Indians. I suppose it was lucky he was trying to find India and and not Turkey, or he would have called us Turkeys!"(Pavos).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ivanovic77 said:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo que tú cuando lo he leído. Aunque quién sabe... Tal vez se trata de un colegio elitista de mexicanos de clase alta, todos con ancestros de origen europeo. O a lo mejor el profesor escocés quiso halagar a sus alumnos diciéndoles que su aspecto era muy europeo, ya que sabe que incluso en un país tan poco racista como México, no tener rasgos amerindios es un motivo del que sentirse orgulloso. Yo, en esta anécdota, veo un cierto gesto de presunción por parte de quien la escribe.


 

La clase altisima y elitista, descendientes de los conquistadores tuvieron sus sangres europeas hace más de 400 años, cuando los conquistadores se casaron con las indigenas. Y comenzaron a llegar a América las mujeres europeas. Ellos se casaron con las europeas. 

Pero, hay casos como Benito Juarez de México, y Alejandro Toledo
del Perú.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## juandiego

lakme said:


> ¿No crees que sería demasiado? Sólo en México existen 62 lenguas de pueblos indígenas, honestamente hacer un rastreo genealógico de mis orígenes sería imposible. Somos mestizos, para nosotros eso es mitad y mitad. Efectivamente, la mayor parte de la población tiene rasgos físicos más parecidos al indígena que al español; es decir, físicamente no somos como los españoles ¿pero qué tal todo lo demás?


Estoy fundamentalmente de acuerdo contigo. Lo mismo ocurre con casi cualquier raza, es decir, no son nada uniformes y dentro de cada una hay incontables subvariedades en las que se puede encontrar rasgos que se establecen como comunes porque afectan a un número considerable de cada una de sus poblaciones. 

Pareciera similar el tema de las razas al fenómeno Big Bang-Big Crunch, o sea, a partir de el homo sapiens primigenio y por la migración a distintos lugares del planeta, se generaron las diferentes razas de humanos y conforme las razas se redistribuyen por nuevas migraciones, en cierto modo se volverá a una única raza una vez que pase el tiempo suficiente como para que todos estemos mezclados con todos. 

¿A qué te refieres con la primera y última pregunta de tu párrafo?


----------



## Argónida

juandiego said:


> Estoy fundamentalmente de acuerdo contigo. Lo mismo ocurre con casi cualquier raza, es decir, no son nada uniformes y dentro de cada una hay incontables subvariedades en las que se puede encontrar rasgos que se establecen como comunes porque afectan a un número considerable de cada una de sus poblaciones.


 
Por eso mismo es que las razas humanas no existen. Estamos hablando de algo que hace tiempo se demostró que no existe.


----------



## traducter

Hello all, 

On a different note, is 'despective' a word in English? I've never seen this before...sounds a bit Spanglishy to me


----------



## Argónida

traducter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> On a different note, is 'despective' a word in English? I've never seen this before...sounds a bit Spanglishy to me


 
Yes, you're right. "Despective" is quite Spanglish. The correct English word is "derogatory", isn't it?


----------



## alexacohen

Argónida said:


> Yes, you're right. "Despective" is quite Spanglish. The correct English word is "derogatory", isn't it?


Yes.
But we've been mixing up Spanish and English from the first post, así que hemos acabado en Spanglish.


----------



## Arrius

For Spanish _despectivo, derogatory_ is on the right road but is normally used when attacking, possibly slandering, someone's reputation with "_derogatory comments_". I would say *pejorative *to describe a word with negative connotations. There are also _deprecatory _and _depreciatory_ (the latter only seen in the dictionary, as far as I know) which are not so suitable here. _Despective_ does not actually exist in English, as one suspects, but we can guess what was meant even if we don't speak Spanish.


----------



## msalyer

I have often been told by clients from Latin or South America that when referring to "race", they prefer the term "Hispanic."



Argónida said:


> Por eso mismo es que las razas humanas no existen. Estamos hablando de algo que hace tiempo se demostró que no existe.


 
I also agree that the discussion of "race" is futile.  (thus the quotations) It does not exist.  We are all humans, equal and individual.  And while it is a continuous struggle for this to be the socially accepted view, we are not completely there yet.  

In the meantime, people often still identify with the, albeit strange and awkwardly encompassing, classfications of "race."  While it may not define us, it sometimes gives just another name for our heritage.  It's not just in the US that I've seen this.  When minority groups struggle through social inequality together, their hardships are often associated with the part of them that makes their group different from the majority.  It can be something that is embraced and revered for the strength it took to make it through.


----------



## Outsider

Argónida said:


> The Latin ethnicity!? What is that? Do you mean we all southern Europeans are an ethnic?


Well, they do say that Africa begins at Calais up north.


----------



## Arrius

What they actually say or, I hope, _used _to say, is "The Wogs start at Calais" from which sentiment I vigorously disassociate myself. Fortunately, I haven't heard this for thirty odd years.


----------



## lakme

ivanovic77 said:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo que tú cuando lo he leído. Aunque quién sabe... Tal vez se trata de un colegio elitista de mexicanos de clase alta, todos con ancestros de origen europeo. O a lo mejor el profesor escocés quiso halagar a sus alumnos diciéndoles que su aspecto era muy europeo, ya que sabe que incluso en un país tan poco racista como México, no tener rasgos amerindios es un motivo del que sentirse orgulloso. Yo, en esta anécdota, veo un cierto gesto de presunción por parte de quien la escribe.


 
Dos puntos:

El primero: te equivocas cuando dices que no hay racismo en México. Lamentablemente existe demasiado racismo, no te voy a dar estadísticas porque no las sé exactamente, pero los pueblos indígenas viven de maneras muy precarias debido a la marginación y discriminación que sufren por parte muchísima gente. No se hablan sus idiomas, no existe educación formal en sus lenguas; hay gente que sigue pensando que son dialectos. Nos apropiamos de sus tierras, no hay trabajo para ellos mas que de servicio doméstico. Ellos son los que migran a Estados Unidos, ellos son los que están abandonados.

Dos. La anécadota del profesor la escribí porque me pareció que no estaban muy al tanto de cómo es la cosa en México. Por supuesto, es lógico porque no viven aquí. 
A lo que me refería, es que "de dientes para afuera" a la mayoría de los mexicanos nos enorgullecen nuestras raíces. Sin embargo, mientras nosotros estudiamos literatura inglesa (en la UNAM ¡Que no es elitista! y con un repetadísimo doctor en letras) precisamente, los indígenas y la lucha están afuera, y la mayoría de la gente no se involucra ni se entera de su situación, pero le encanta hablar y hablar. 
Lo que mi profesor comentó fue lo contrario de lo que ustedes piensan, fue una crítica de eso precisamente, de que el concepto de indígena, la idea general, tiene tintes tan románticos y está tan alejada de la realidad, que nosotros mismos, como mexicanos olvidamos y nos desentendemos de la problemática. 
Lo que él decía era que no veía nada de esas raíces ni nada de esa cultura, ya en mucha gente y ciertamente no en nosotros, que hablamos pero no hacemos nada, que seguíamos diciendo lo orgullosos que estábamos de nuestra historia. A eso se refería, no lo dijo con un tono de presunción, ni mucho menos para hacernos sentir bien sino todo lo contrario, para hacernos ver que ya no representamos casi nada de eso y ese-a veces-falso orgullo sirve sólo para una plática de café y no para una solución e interés real.

Te dejo esto último sólo como dato: sabemos que somos mestizos, pero como país conquistado, te digo que no es precisamente un halago que después de 200 años te sigan relacionando con el país que te conquistó. Claro, se busca una identidad nacional, un concepto de nación y te lo aclaro también, actualmente ya no vemos a España como "La madre Patria" ni nada parecido, ahora todos nos llevamos bien. Es sólo un simple comentario, no quisiera ofender a nadie.

Me parece que gracias a la televisión y otros medios masivos se ha idealizado al indígena y al mexicano ¿No hay racismo? Sólo ven a cualquier parte de México y te darás cuenta de la triste realidad.

Pero creo que esto ya es harina de otro costal y no tiene nada que ver con el tema original. Sólo quería aclarar el malentendido del cual acepto toda culpa por mi pobre redacción.
Saludos


----------



## K-Milla

Ampliando un poco más la idea del racismo en todo el mundo, principalmente en México, ya que soy de aquí y vivo actualmente en este país, puedo decir que se siente en el ambiente pero no es como lo expuesto en otros lugares [EEUU por ejemplo]. Sin embargo, no deja de ser un tema bastante complicado puesto que los mismo indigenas son quienes se apartan de la nueva forma de viva tratando de respetar sus costumbre y tradiciones. Esto lo digo con cierta certeza puesto que en mi comunidad veo diariamente esto [_P'urhépechas_ mejor conocidos como _Tarascos_].

México al tener muchos rasgos físicos, no se sabe realmente cual es tu raíz. Por ejemplo, muchas personas me han dicho que si soy de la India en lugar de que si soy mexicana.

Saludos

K


----------



## ivanovic77

A eso me refería cuando decía que México es un país poco racista. Ciertamente, no he vivido en México y aprendo mucho de vuestros comentarios, pero tengo entendido que en vuestro país, ser de una raza u otra no tiene tanta importancia como en EE.UU. De todos modos, a España nos llegan últimamente muchas telenovelas mexicanas donde los protagonistas son protomachos y protohembras de la más pura raza blanca (perdón por la expresión), mientras que los actores con rasgos indígenas parecen relegados a roles menores, de sirvientes, bufones o delincuentes de baja catadura moral. Es decir, que por desgracia también México parece ser un país racista, como casi todos los países del mundo, y eso se percibe desde fuera tan sólo viendo televisión mexicana. Sí, puede que sea un racismo menos 'institucionalizado' que el de EE.UU, pero por eso mismo puede llegar a ser hasta más nocivo, porque es más difícil combatirlo mediante organizaciones o acciones gubernamentales.


----------



## ivanovic77

Hiro Sasaki said:


> La clase altisima y elitista, descendientes de los conquistadores tuvieron sus sangres europeas hace más de 400 años, cuando los conquistadores se casaron con las indigenas. Y comenzaron a llegar a América las mujeres europeas. Ellos se casaron con las europeas.


 
No creo que la clase alta mexicana de hoy en día tenga mucha relación con los conquistadores españoles del siglo XVI que violaron a las indias y dieron lugar a los primeros mestizos. La clase alta mexicana debe estar formada principalmente por familias de origen europeo que llegaron a México hace menos de 150 años y que se mezclaron poco con la población mestiza autóctona. Si le echas un vistazo al staff de altos ejecutivos de las grandes empresas mexicanas, te puedes encontrar tantos apellidos españoles como alemanes, franceses, italianos o libaneses. Que me corrijan los mexicanos si estoy equivocado. Y lo mismo pasa en todos los países latinoamericanos: cuanto más asciendes en la escala social, menos rasgos amerindios te encuentras.


----------



## Magmod

Miguel Antonio said:


> When I first went to the USA and people asked me where I came from, I said 'Spain' and they would reply: 'which part of Spain, Colombia? Venezuela?...' once I was asked:'is that near Italy'?
> 
> It is a question of education/lack of it, I guess


 
 President Bush thought Tehran was the capital of Iraq. And his deputy Dick Cheney thought Chavez is the president of Chile  .

Many Americans think the British Isles is composed of 4 Islands: England, Wales, Scotland and Ireland. 

I love the American sense of humour


----------



## Arrius

I earlier upset one American on this thread with such remarks, so it is only fair to say that similar ignorance to that in post #85 is to be found in the UK too, and there are videos on U-Tube that take the mickey out of both countries in this respect. Not that U-Tube can be considered as unbiased evidence of anything.


----------



## Jeromed

Arrius said:


> I earlier upset one American on this thread with such remarks, so it is only fair to say that similar ignorance to that in post #85 is to be found in the UK too, and there are videos on U-Tube that take the mickey out of both countries in this respect. Not that U-Tube can be considered as unbiased evidence of anything.



Or anywhere in the world.  
In general, humanity excels only at mediocrity.


----------



## alexacohen

Jeromed said:


> Or anywhere in the world.
> In general, humanity excels only at mediocrity.


"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."


----------



## Jeromed

alexacohen said:


> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."


----------



## belén

Este hilo ha dejado hace mucho de discutir la pregunta original y ha tocado muchos temas que más bien correspondería ser discutidos en el foro de cultura.

Dado que en dicho foro se ha hablado previamente de este asunto, considero que podemos cerrar este.

Saludos,
Belén


----------

